# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  تغذیه یا فیزیوتراپی؟

## arash9

سلام رشته تغذیه بهتره یا فیزیوتراپی؟ 
خودم به دروس فیزیوتراپی بیشتر علاقه دارم
اما فکر میکنم کارش سخته و تحمل بالایی
میخواد الان من که تغذیه آزاد قبول شدم
به نظرتون همین رو برم یا دوباره بخونم
واسه فیزیوتراپی

----------


## zaaaahra

فیزیو به نظر من بهتره اگه بخوای تا مقطع دکترا ادامه بدی

----------


## arash9

> فیزیو به نظر من بهتره اگه بخوای تا مقطع دکترا ادامه بدی


با لیسانس هم مجوز کلینیک فیزیوتراپی میدن که

----------


## zaaaahra

> با لیسانس هم مجوز کلینیک فیزیوتراپی میدن که


فکر نکنم اون لیسانس تنهایی نمیتونه فکر کنم با یه دکترا باید با هم بزنن دقیق نمیدونم ولی لیسانس فیزیو پره ک ندیدم هیچ کدوم تنها مطب زده باشن

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_فیزیو بعد ۳ رشته تاپ بهترین انتخابه_

----------


## -Sara-

فیزیوتراپی

----------


## SARA_J

معلومه فیزیوتراپی بهتره

----------


## shaghayegh.t

با عشق فیزیوتراپی

----------


## الیاس شهبازی

صد درصد فیزیوتراپی

----------


## Tia

*استفهام انکاری می‌پرسی  صد در صد فیزیو*

----------


## arash9

> با عشق فیزیوتراپی


این عشق رو خوب اومدی 
منم خیلی دوست دارم فیزیو رو ولی
اینقدر از سختی کارش شنیدم 
فکر کردم برم تغذیه شاید بهتر باشه 
چون فیزیوتراپ با بیماری های خاص سرو کار داره
و تحمل بالا میخواد به اضافه اینکه میگن
کارش سخته مثل ماساژور باید مریض رو ماساژ بده

----------


## arash9

> فکر نکنم اون لیسانس تنهایی نمیتونه فکر کنم با یه دکترا باید با هم بزنن دقیق نمیدونم ولی لیسانس فیزیو پره ک ندیدم هیچ کدوم تنها مطب زده باشن


من اولین باره می شنوم با لیسانس فیزیو نمیشه 
کلینیک زد ، اگه کسی اطلاع داره به ما هم بگه

----------


## shaghayegh.t

> این عشق رو خوب اومدی 
> منم خیلی دوست دارم فیزیو رو ولی
> اینقدر از سختی کارش شنیدم 
> فکر کردم برم تغذیه شاید بهتر باشه 
> چون فیزیوتراپ با بیماری های خاص سرو کار داره
> و تحمل بالا میخواد به اضافه اینکه میگن
> کارش سخته مثل ماساژور باید مریض رو ماساژ بده


خب اگ دوست هم داری اصلا جای بحث نمیمونه محکم برو جلو. باز برای دخترا ی چیزی ولی شما ک پسری نباید از سختیش بترسی :Yahoo (100):  پسری گفتن دختری گفتن :Yahoo (4):  ولی اون کاردرمانه ک با معلولین بیشتر سر و کار داره. الان هرکی جاییش درد میگیره میبرن فیزیوتراپ. بازار کارش خوبه. مخصوصا ک جامعه داره ب سمت پیری میره

----------


## arash9

> خب اگ دوست هم داری اصلا جای بحث نمیمونه محکم برو جلو. باز برای دخترا ی چیزی ولی شما ک پسری نباید از سختیش بترسی پسری گفتن دختری گفتن ولی اون کاردرمانه ک با معلولین بیشتر سر و کار داره. الان هرکی جاییش درد میگیره میبرن فیزیوتراپ. بازار کارش خوبه. مخصوصا ک جامعه داره ب سمت پیری میره


ممنون از راهنماییت 
ولی خداییش یکساعت ماساژ دادن خیلی سخته
و طاقت فرسا، حتی واسه پسرا 
البته اینو شنیدم نمیدونم چقدر صحت داره

----------


## zaaaahra

> من اولین باره می شنوم با لیسانس فیزیو نمیشه 
> کلینیک زد ، اگه کسی اطلاع داره به ما هم بگه


والا منم اولین باره میشنوم که میشه با لیسانس کلینیک زد ببین الان حتی یه دکترا فیزیو باید با یه کارشناس فیزیو باهم مطب بزنن تا مجوز بدن باز از خود بچه ها فیزیو برو یه سوال کن تا اخرین باری ک من میدونم قانونش اون بود

----------

